# It was all going so nicely until....



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I have long suspected that we... who live in the 3rd largest (or 7th largest.. depends on who you ask) city on earth, are losing their marbles. It has happened to us so slowly, we have not realized that marbles are lost and not coming back.....we are not quite OK.

So you either learn to be happy like a hog rolling in it's poopoo.. or you have a psychotic episode. No need to be judgy about it.. we've all been there.. having a psychotic episode now and then is quite fashionable, let me assure you....

Anyway:

Cops in Karachi organized a protest against people like *me*. They said the people of Karachi no longer respect them. And they *want* respect.

Yeah well... they got their respect....














I don't think cops beat up other cops in broad daylight anywhere else. :bouncy: I love this city. :koolaid:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wish you the best


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Wish you the best


Thank you.

As long as they are fighting each other, I'm doing great.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> I have long suspected that we... who live in the 3rd largest (or 7th largest.. depends on who you ask) city on earth, are losing their marbles. It has happened to us so slowly, we have not realized that marbles are lost and not coming back.....we are not quite OK.
> 
> So you either learn to be happy like a hog rolling in it's poopoo.. or you have a psychotic episode. No need to be judgy about it.. we've all been there.. having a psychotic episode now and then is quite fashionable, let me assure you....
> 
> ...


Now that is hilarious. There's so many contradictions happening at the same time it's difficult to know where to start to unpick it all. Yep, police on police 'cos police feel disrespected is comical.

I also like the long sticks. What is it with the long sticks? Always looks like a scrap in a school playground to me, not a 'professional' police force.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> I also like the long sticks. What is it with the long sticks?


Those bamboo sticks? Low level "santree".. sentry/constable... carry those. However in this video you can see Inspectors and Sub-Inspectors using those sticks too.

When I belonged to a martial arts club, they used to rent us out to act as body-guards and bouncers wherever we were needed. We were not given any money... we were paid in training.. with the promise (that I was reluctant to believe) that if you re-arrange someone's face or someone's butt, you will be immune from any legal ramifications.

Anyway, I was acting as a bouncer for a mega wrestling event... American wrestlers and Indians and our own... very high profile.... and me and my team were security on one gate and the cops were working security on another entrance to the stadium.

Everything was going smoothly, everyone was polite and everyone was lining up for my security checking. And I turn around look across the stadium to the other gate and go WTF.

They were using these bamboo sticks on the people because I think just a few of them had got out of line or something. It took like 10 seconds to turn that gate into a free-for-all.

My gate... no problem. Their gate... problems upon problems.

Instead of putting down trouble, these roaches START trouble. And *I honestly believe, they don't even know they are doing it. It happens subconsciously.*

And we trust THEM to catch crooks! :violin:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> not a 'professional' police force.


I have never considered them professional. I also just realized, the police is covered by the *Essential Services Act. *They are not allowed to protest.

The beating was well deserved.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thought respect can only be earned? Don't see this working out helping that...


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh Man....Life is sure full of twists and turns. Ya gotta laugh, otherwise it would be just to much to believe.


----------

